# Favorite Rolling Stock "Her"??



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

I just noticed that the title line of this forum says to "talk about your favorite rolling stock her" I get that this is a misprint, but it is kind of funny. Do people really talk about "her" in this forum?


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Favorite Rolling Stock "Her"??*

I'm not touching that one. I love my wife and really don't want her thinking I'm comparing her to a boxcar although she'd tell you I can be dumb as coal sometimes!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Favorite Rolling Stock "Her"??*

hehe 

Must be a strategic typo. I always come in through "Active Forum Topics," so I don't see the subtitle. I guess I miss out.


----------

